# Wiring an Itermatic Wall Timer in a 4 way stitch



## SunnyInFlorida (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,
I'm new to DIY chat and could sure sue some help with a 4 way switch problem. I’m having trouble understanding the wiring diagram on how to install and Intermatic ST01 wall timer in a 4 Way switch set up. 
I read KBSparky's excellent instructions given to aitutki98 on how to wire the ST01 wall timer to a 3 way switch. 
My problem is I have 4 Way switch and I'm not sure how to wire the 3 switches so the timer will work. 
I have added some pictures of all 3 switches. Also included is the wiring diagram from Intermatic for the ST01.
The 3 separate switches control 2 outside lights that turn on and off together. 
Can someone please help!


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is how you install it from both 3 way locations

If your installing the timer in the location where you two blacks and a red this is what you do..

If you look at the 3 way switch you will see two brass screws and one black screw. The black screw is your common and the two brass screws are your travlers okay? So this is what you do.

From the timer you will take the black wire and splice it with the black wire that is attached to the black screw on the 3 way switch. 

Now splice the other black from the 3 way switch to the blue from the timer 

Next splice the red from the 3 way switch to the blue from the timer. Your all set



Okay If your installing from the other location...

Attach the White from the 3 way switch to the black from the timer.

Next splice the red from the 3 way switch to the red from the timer.

Next splice the black from the 3 way switch to the blue from the timer.

Your all set :thumbsup:


----------



## SunnyInFlorida (Sep 18, 2010)

*Wiring an Intermatic Wall Timer in a 4 way switch*

Thanks for your fast reply.

I’d like to put the timer in place of the switch with the *2 joined Black* 

wires. I'm not clear on the instructions? You say to "splice the other *Black* 

from the 3 way to the *Blue* from the timer" and "next splice the *Red* from the 3 

way switch to the *blue* from the timer." 

Does that mean nothing connects to the *RED* on the timer? 

Do I have to change any wires in the other 2 switches? (3 way and/or 4way) 

Thanking you in advance for all your time.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay Now look at your 3 way switch that your replacing. You will see that You have two copper screws and one black screw correct? Now one step at a time here..

The black wire that is attached to *the black screw of the 3 way *splice to the black *from the timer...

*Next Splice the *blue from the timer* to the *black from the switch that is attached to the brass screw...

*Next splice the *red from the timer* to the *red that is attached to the 3 way..
* 
Do you understand now? I hope it works for you. If you need more help I'm here :thumbsup:


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

leave the other switches alone only work with this one! The others are fine


----------



## SunnyInFlorida (Sep 18, 2010)

*Wiring an Intermatic Wall Timer in a 4 way stitch*

Thanks --- but something is wrong. The Intermatic Wall Timer keeps making a continous loud clicking sounds. 

The wiring instructions say it should only *click once* when one of the other switches is used to turn on the lights.

I have to leave the other 3 way and the 4 way switchs in one position to stop the constant clicking. 

If I try to turn on the lights from either remote switch, the timer begins clicking non-stop.

Any ideas on solving the un-usable 2 other switches?
??????


----------



## geno_3245 (Sep 27, 2010)

*ST01C diagrams for 3-way & 4-way circuits*

The ST01C timer cannot replace a 4-way switch 1-to-1.
The ST01C cannot replace a 3-way switch 1-to-1
However the ST01C & EJ500 can be integrated into 3-way and 4-way circuits with a bit of understanding

See diagrams at following links:

http://waterheatertimer.org/How-to-control-water-heater-with-two-switches.html#3-way


http://waterheatertimer.org/Flipdown.html#ST01C

Timer has Black, Red, Blue and Green wires. Green goes to ground. Black must connect to Hot wire from breaker box. Blue must go to the load (lights, fan, motor). Red is only used in 3-way operation, and it is used to reverse the circuit.

The key is understanding how the Red and Blue wires interact with each other. 

If you connect Red and Blue wires together, the timer programming works in reverse. So if timer is on, and then Red and Blue are connected, the timer turns off. 

3-way switch can connect and disconnect Red and Blue wires ... therby reversing timer operation ... so with a bit of figuring and slight re-wire, you can replace a 3-way switch with ST01C or EJ500 timer.

Reminder: Black must connect to Hot and Blue must go to Load.


----------



## SunnyInFlorida (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you, thank you --- the links to the diagrams are a great help! Now I understand. :thumbsup:

Will give it a try today and I'm sure it will work this time. The old saying is true --- "One picture is worth a thousand words!!!!!"​


----------



## 7474 (Dec 8, 2008)

geno_3245 said:


> The ST01C timer cannot replace a 4-way switch 1-to-1.
> The ST01C cannot replace a 3-way switch 1-to-1
> However the ST01C & EJ500 can be integrated into 3-way and 4-way circuits with a bit of understanding
> 
> ...


 
I know this is a super old thread but I recently ran into this problem. If I understand the diagrams correctly you are to remove the 4-way switch and replace it with a 3 way switch when including the timer?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------

